
Bay Area startups seeing "increase in the value of their shares" in recent VC deals - brett
http://venturebeat.com/2007/09/10/rosy-conditions-for-raising-vc/
======
karzeem
Well, either a lot of startups are a lot more valuable or VCs can't move the
needle on their huge funds without going a little crazy.

